# Chuck - Whats next?



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

So what now?

Call it quits, change his gameplan, what? Who will he fight next, Ace?


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck was obviously devasted as you would be. I think Ace will have a tough time against the 205 elite. Chucks style is just so damn obvious, been very good over time, but maybe he needs to mix it up a bit. Im kinda amazed how often Chuck keeps his hands down. Im sure he will be back next year.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

First Rule in Fighting, Keep your Hands up! John never told chuck that one! 

change of Camp i believe


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

TBH I think its time for Chuck to call it a day. He got me into the sport and will always be one of my favourite fighters but lets face it. He's not in the title picture after that loss and I'd rather see him retire near the top than fighting mid-tier fighters through his 40's.

I think, just like with Crocop (except the other way around) people have realised that if they make Chuck come to them he leaves too many openings and he seems a little more sluggish than in years gone by.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Chuck should retire.

Chuck is being exposed by guys who are fast strikers and have K.O power. 

All four of chucks last opponents have caught chuck with a huge punch. Chuck suvived a big punch by Silva and won a decision and survived a big punch by jardine but lost a decision mainly because of jardines vicious leg kicks. Both Jackson and Evans caught chuck with a super fast punch which chuck didnt even see.

Chuck is just getting slower and finally guys are taking advantage of the fact that Chuck keeps his hands down way too low. Even go way back to chucks fights in Pride fc, Mezger caught Chuck with a huge punch but chuck recovered, Overeem caught chuck with huge punch but chuck quickly went for a takedown and we all know what Jackson did. Even go back to Chucks fight with bustemante. Bustemante staggered Chuck aswell with a punch.

Chuck is now being exposed as just a good wrestle with average kickboxing skills with K.O power.
Chuck style was a nightmare for ground fighters who didnt want to stand and trade. But now theres fighters who are better and more accurate at striking and can fight on the ground.

Hey im not insulting Chuck by any means, hes one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Wombatsu said:


> Chuck was obviously devasted as you would be. I think Ace will have a tough time against the 205 elite. Chucks style is just so damn obvious, been very good over time, but maybe he needs to mix it up a bit. Im kinda amazed how often Chuck keeps his hands down. Im sure he will be back next year.


he needs to rework is game plan and fix his holes. That hands down style is fine if your fighting at long range but he needed to bring his hands up the moment he stepped inside for an infight. Thats why he got caught because he doesnt protect his head.

He should have been trying to work his kicks as well. The 2 kicks he threw looked like they would have ripped rashads head off if they would have connected. I wish he would have used them. its frustrating because chuck has so many skills he doesnt use. Good take downs and great kicks but we really done see him u se them that much.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> he needs to rework is game plan and fix his holes. That hands down style is fine if your fighting at long range but he needed to bring his hands up the moment he stepped inside for an infight. Thats why he got caught because he doesnt protect his head.


I agree with you there, but one thing that I've noticed with Chuck is that he has a hard time hitting guys with good head movement. In Chuck's past couple of fights he has fought guys with good head movement save for Wanderlei Silva. Rampage is a tough guy to hit with punches because of his bobbing. Keith Jardine has that herky-jerky style that he's known for and now with Rashad someone with a style that lies somewhere between the other two. Kind of jerky and spastic but very nice level changes and side to side movement. 

Even going back, when Randy Couture beat Chuck he used good head movement to get inside of Liddell's range and really beat him up. 

Chuck really needs to start adding more to his game, he's always been a guy with 1-punch KO power who can keep a fight standing as long as he wants it to, but in today's game fighters who are primarily wrestlers have developed good enough enough striking to keep themselves out of the Tito Ortiz "Infinite Takedown Loop."


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Go to HW Chuck!

You could win the title there!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That would be my suggestion, as well. Chuck's odds of one day recapturing the LHW Championship seem to be thinning out, and the man isn't getting any younger. I'd like to see him move up to heavyweight, and maybe have that bout with Randy that both men seem so keen on as of late. It'd be an interesting fight, given how much _both_ men have changed since their last encounter. It'd be a big time money fight, one on which Chuck could either retire, or make the decision to push even further. There is definitely potential for intrigue where it concerns Chuck and the heavyweight division. That said, I don't even want to know what a man like Brock Lesnar would do to Chuck, lol. Or even Nog, were he able to get Chuck to the ground. It really is a tough call, and obviously, Chuck has some thinking to do.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Go back to beer drinking regime, retire and enjoy the rest of his life with his millions


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I think Chuck is getting close to calling it quits. That's one of theh first things I said to myself when I saw the punch, "That's the end of Chuck's career."


----------



## Arkuss (Sep 7, 2008)

Liddell has been losing often but hes not washed up at all and he has plenty of fight left inside him. First, he should change his camp to a camp that will know what to do this him and well round him more. Secondly, he needs to change his gameplan because being a counter fight for over 5 years of fighting is kind of childish if you ask me. He's gotten lucky for 5 years that no one knew exactly what to do to beat him until Rashad Evans just showed the world how to knock out a counter fighter. Liddell needs to focus on striking accuracy and even look for double leg takedowns when really close because if you have a great sprawl so no one can take you down but you can take other people down then you have a HUGE advantage. 

21-6 is not a bad record, hes got a lot of fight left in him he just needs to not let his emotion get to him in a fight and not throw an uppercut as an opener in a combination.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Logically one would think that Chuck should retire, just too far past his prime. He should've been able to beat a wrestler like Evans..

but logically one would've thought the same kinda shit after he lost to Jardine, then he turned around and beat a legend..

Standup defense is what has fucked him over in ALL of his last three losses. Seems like he could focus in on that and improve a lot, despite his age.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

They should match him up with Shogun now. Both are coming off big losses and it was the fight that was ment to happen any way.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Wombatsu said:


> Chuck was obviously devasted as you would be. I think Ace will have a tough time against the 205 elite. Chucks style is just so damn obvious, been very good over time, but maybe he needs to mix it up a bit. Im kinda amazed how often Chuck keeps his hands down. Im sure he will be back next year.


It helps that Chuck's opponents were always wrestlers and submission fighters, they were tailor made for a beatdown to a guy with Chuck's abilities.

Against good strikers, Chuck's unorthodox and sloppy style just gets picked apart.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Entity said:


> It helps that Chuck's opponents were always wrestlers and submission fighters, they were tailor made for a beatdown to a guy with Chuck's abilities.
> 
> Against good strikers, Chuck's unorthodox and sloppy style just gets picked apart.


Man what the **** are you talkin about? Rashad DEFINITELY did not pick Chuck apart.

It's all about Chuck's retarded standup defense, I cant fuckin believe he hasn't cleaned that shit up.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GO back and train, work out his holes as another poster said, try to find a not total skank and produce some little Chucks to carry on his legacy. OH and keep your hands up as I hear about 20x per week in tkd.

Just no porn star as yr baby mama OK Chuck? don't copycat Tito.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Entity said:


> It helps that Chuck's opponents were always wrestlers and submission fighters, they were tailor made for a beatdown to a guy with Chuck's abilities.
> 
> Against good strikers, Chuck's unorthodox and sloppy style just gets picked apart.


Not neccesarily, he's beat Wandy, Overeem and Mezger to name 3 good strikers.

I think its more coming forward with his hands down/throwing looping shots. He's just asking to get countered and thats all he seems to do when people don't come to him.

I've been saying this for about a year and a half now but I wish he'd throw in a few TD attempts just to keep opponents guessing and throw off their standup game a bit. I think he'd have had much more success against Rashad and Jardine if they didn't just have to worry about that big right.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

The Finisher said:


> Go to HW Chuck!
> 
> You could win the title there!



You have any idea what Lesnar would do to Chuck? Think about it...


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Arkuss said:


> Liddell has been losing often but hes not washed up at all and he has plenty of fight left inside him. First, he should change his camp to a camp that will know what to do this him and well round him more. Secondly, he needs to change his gameplan because being a counter fight for over 5 years of fighting is kind of childish if you ask me. He's gotten lucky for 5 years that no one knew exactly what to do to beat him until Rashad Evans just showed the world how to knock out a counter fighter. Liddell needs to focus on striking accuracy and even look for double leg takedowns when really close because if you have a great sprawl so no one can take you down but you can take other people down then you have a HUGE advantage.
> 
> 21-6 is not a bad record, hes got a lot of fight left in him he just needs to not let his emotion get to him in a fight and not throw an uppercut as an opener in a combination.


rashad showed the world? I thought it was rampage....


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Anderson Silva should be his next fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

good pick i'd watch it
Would I pay for it? That's a different ballgame.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

He doesn't deserve a top guy. I say give him Tim Boestch right now.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

This is good time to move up to HW. Give him Herring or something next and see how it goes. He needs 3 solid wins to get back to title picture on LHW now, I think HW is much better plan.


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

HW isn't an option as long as Brock Lesnar is there...


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> This is good time to move up to HW. Give him Herring or something next and see how it goes. He needs 3 solid wins to get back to title picture on LHW now, I think HW is much better plan.


I've seen a few people suggest this, but do you guys realize how small of a heavyweight Chuck would be?

Rashad looked huge compared to him.

I'm not saying it's impossible for him to do well there. Hell, Randy is a small HW and he has been successful.

But much like Cro Cop before him, I think he's finally been figured out. Fighters now know how to beat Chuck: Play elusive, make Chuck come after you, and counter. Chuck was impatient, rushing to score that Highlight reel Knock Out and he got it. Just on the wrong end.

I do not like Rashad, but he executed a stellar gameplan.

Chuck needs to fight Fedor, then retire. :thumb02:


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

I would be down for these fights:-

Vera <--- Would be an excellent fight
Shogun
Franklin
Boetsch


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Chuck looks like a balloon at 205, how the **** could he do heavyweight?

That is, unless Randy beats Brock and Nog (I don't think he will), then Chuck could probably beg Dana for a quick title shot and go out on a killer note.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Think Chuck still has the skills, up until that point he was peppering Rashad. But he has NO gameplan. Chuck just goes in and thinks if I keep throwing punches eventually one will connect and then lights out. 
He never mixes up his strikes, would love to see him deliever some kicks to the body, cos with his power they would be vicious and then that would open up oportunities elsewhere. Mix up his punching too, not always looking for the knockout or try and set it up over time with blows elsewhere and fake some more. 

He does what forrest used to do, he loves to stand toe to toe and trade, but you just can't do that and not expect people, especially greg jackson not to workout how to beat you especially with Chucks sloppy inside defence.
Chuck needs to change camps, get a god dam gameplan and think more about the win than the highlight reel. Then maybe we will a different but much better Iceman i think.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Hawkeye6287 said:


> Think Chuck still has the skills, up until that point he was peppering Rashad. But he has NO gameplan. Chuck just goes in and thinks if I keep throwing punches eventually one will connect and then lights out.
> He never mixes up his strikes, would love to see him deliever some kicks to the body, cos with his power they would be vicious and then that would open up oportunities elsewhere. Mix up his punching too, not always looking for the knockout or try and set it up over time with blows elsewhere and fake some more.
> 
> He does what forrest used to do, he loves to stand toe to toe and trade, but you just can't do that and not expect people, especially greg jackson not to workout how to beat you especially with Chucks sloppy inside defence.
> *Chuck needs to change camps, get a god dam gameplan and think more about the win than the highlight reel.* Then maybe we will a different but much better Iceman i think.


All well and good, but seriously...

How likely is any of that to actually happen? lol!


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> All well and good, but seriously...
> 
> How likely is any of that to actually happen? lol!


Kind of depends how serious he is about fighting for a few more years or if he just wants a big payday and call it quits, now that his road back to the title looks to be a very long one.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

gwabblesore said:


> Chuck looks like a balloon at 205, how the **** could he do heavyweight?


Its a move he has been considering for a while too. If he thinks he can do it at HW I think so too. 
Not every HW in UFC cuts from 280 to 265 like Brock does, Chuck's normal weight is about 215-220 I think, which is only 20ish pounds below Fedor and 10ish pounds below Randy. 
Guys like Mir and Nog (250-260ish and 240ish or so I believe) are bit more above his weight, but with his better striking and good TDD I could see him beating both Mir and Nog after he setles down at HW and gets few extra pounds.

Overall though I see bunch of awesome fights for him at HW, specially if Crocop comes back to UFC too. LHW is stacked with guys whose styles just match up too well with Liddell's, I wanna see 20 pounds bigger Liddell at HW instead of him grinding wins at LHW against lower ranked fighters.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Its a move he has been considering for a while too. If he thinks he can do it at HW I think so too.
> Not every HW in UFC cuts from 280 to 265 like Brock does, Chuck's normal weight is about 215-220 I think,* which is only 20ish pounds below Fedor and 10ish pounds below Randy. *Guys like Mir and Nog (250-260ish and 240ish or so I believe) are bit more above his weight, but with his better striking and good TDD I could see him beating both Mir and Nog after he setles down at HW and gets few extra pounds.
> 
> Overall though I see bunch of awesome fights for him at HW, specially if Crocop comes back to UFC too. LHW is stacked with guys whose styles just match up too well with Liddell's, I wanna see 20 pounds bigger Liddell at HW instead of him grinding wins at LHW against lower ranked fighters.


But Fedor and Randy are already considered small for HW (one of the things that makes Fedors HW reign all the more amazing).

And Randy has his Olympic Greco-Roman wrestling background to neutralize most of his gigantic competition. Fedor has his World Class ***** base to carry him through.

I don't think Chuck's "back-up and strike" fighting style is going to be enough to handle dudes that are NATURALLY 30-50+ pounds heavier than he is.

Chuck's not even a gigantic LHW. Rashad looked A LOT bigger than Liddell to me. I'd actually be surprised if Chuck had to cut more than 5-10 pounds before fight time. If he had to cut any weight at all!


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

sicc said:


> You have any idea what Lesnar would do to Chuck? Think about it...


Lesnar would get caught.

Chuck is a counter-puncher. He couldn't do that last night vs Rashad. Brock would be the aggressor, and would get caught.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Chuck has great standup and great counter punching ability. You can't take that away from him considering he was beating Rashad and it wasn't his standup that was the problem. A few people have mentioned the problem.. HIS DEFENSE! Chuck is a guy that proves the saying "a good defense is a strong offense" is flawed. He has almost no defense when getting kicked or punched. His hands are always low leaving him open to take big punches and usually he has a good chin so he can absorb it and go onto win.. Although that wasn't the case last night.

I'd say he should retire, but if he can possible develop better defense before he gets to old, I'd be all for it. I'd like to see Chuck retire on a win.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cartheron said:


> I would be down for these fights:-
> 
> Vera <--- Would be an excellent fight
> Shogun
> ...


Thats an excellent list of opponants for chuck.I think chuck can beat all those guys except franklin.Rich is too technical for chuck


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't agree with the whole "Chuck must retire" sayings. I still think he has a couple of good fights left in him. Many are seriously underrating Rashad Evans here. The guy is that good.

Chuck can still fight guys like Wanderlei (Again), Thiago Silva, Shogun and Rich Franklin. Chuck vs Franklin would be pretty damn huge, though Henderson needs to get his ass back up to 205 and face Rich first.


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

mrmyz said:


> he needs to rework is game plan and fix his holes. That hands down style is fine if your fighting at long range but he needed to bring his hands up the moment he stepped inside for an infight. Thats why he got caught because he doesnt protect his head.
> 
> He should have been trying to work his kicks as well. The 2 kicks he threw looked like they would have ripped rashads head off if they would have connected. I wish he would have used them. its frustrating because chuck has so many skills he doesnt use. Good take downs and great kicks but we really done see him u se them that much.


I am with ya on this one. Chuck needs to get back to the basics. He was one dimensional last night, loaded right hand. Where was his leg kicks, jabs, etc...nada.

Rashad clipped him in the 1st and Chuck got pissed and chased after him.

I'd like to see him refocus and get back to what got him here. He can still mix it up. He needs inspiration and I think last night may have been the cure. Just an opinion.:confused03:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't think he should retire or go up to HW (and its not because of Brock Lesner). Its like other posters said, he needs to fix the holes and put some different styles in his game. I think the best way to do that is to change camps (like GarethUFC suggested).


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Chuck's speed, reactions, durability and punch resistance has been on the wane for a couple of years now, he has taken full on hard hits like the fight last night many times before but for some fighters it can all catch up with them over a fight or two.

Everything Chuck has built him self on has been in decline therefore he can't change now but what he requires to carry on fighting like his wants isn't at the level it needs to be in order to compete, he got caught by Jackson because he wasn't quick enough to move out of the way, he also got caught by Jardine, Silva and now Rashad, I think he should impliment more leg kicks into his fight now but again I dont think he will ever be back in the title picture.


His ability to recover from getting has been on the decline, maybe his lifestyle has made it happen quicker than it would have but we all expected it at some stage.

He should probably try and win 1/2 more fights and retire, he shouldn't move upto HW cos he will mostly be full of fat, also due to his decline he will get owned by the top fighters.


Sad to see that happen to one of my favourite fighters, credit to Rashad but apart from jiggling around the cage he didnt do much but he took his opportunity.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> and it wasn't his standup that was the problem. A few people have mentioned the problem.. HIS DEFENSE!


Ummmm.... Defense is part of your standup.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I really, really dont want to see chuck turn into ken shamrock.It would break my heart, in a non-gay way


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> I really, really dont want to see chuck turn into ken shamrock.It would break my heart, in a non-gay way



lol true, he's in decline, better leave before getting owned by most people


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Prob set him up with Houston Alexander that would make a good fight..


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

NCC said:


> Prob set him up with Houston Alexander that would make a good fight..


That's actually an excellent idea. Call Joe Silva!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

As long as Chuck still feels like competing I'm sure he will keep fighting.

He looked awesome against Silva. 

He got caught coming forward againts Rashad. It's not like Rashad was winning the fight before he landed his punch.

Now a loss obviously puts any title shot further away. 

I suspect Chuck will want to fight the biggest name he can to help his case; but he's no longer a win or two away from his belt.

Maybe a rematch with Wandy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Could it be, seriously, like sometime next year?


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think he needs to fight a guy like tim boetsch, houston alexsander, or matt hammil.An up and comer.Those guys are the real deal, but they arent top 5 LHWs.He needs the confidence from a win before he takes on a top 5 guy


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> I really, really dont want to see *chuck* turn into *ken shamrock*.It would break my heart, in a non-gay way


Possible super-fight on EXC after Ken gets done with Kimbo? :wink03:


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> Possible super-fight on EXC after Ken gets done with Kimbo? :wink03:


HAHAHHAHAHAHA.. but I call Chuck by devastating KO.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

No disrespect to Chuck he's still one of my favorite fighters of all time and pretty much got me instested in the sport meeting him back in 2001 at UFC 32. But I think he's one of the few fighters that hasn't evolved in the sport and his time is just coming to an end.

Can Chuck still fight? of coarse he can but will he dominate like he once did? I think that is a far cry from the truth. Personally I don't think moving to HW is a good idea for him, too many monsters in the divison with ko power and that has been his weakness as of late. I think he can remain in LHW divison and do well and even work his way back upto the top but like many fights all it takes is one punch or a split second wether people are calling you old/and should retire to champion and unstoppable.


----------



## Throwdown565 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sign tito and have tito vs Liddell 3....Good times!:thumb02:


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

*POLL: Who should Chuck fight on New Years Eve show?*

Despite his loss to Evans, Chuck is still a huge draw so I expect the UFC to still include him on the NYE show. Remember even after his loss to Jardine, Chuck still got that big fight against Wanderlei.

So who do you think Chuck should fight on NYE? 

Since it has to be a big fight, I think it has to be either Anderson Silva, Rampage, or Wanderlei.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Let him fight Houston Alexander win or lose against Shafer lol. It would be entertaining. He needs to go back down the ladder a little ways now. No since in him fighting contenders and taking a chance of beating them and then we wouldn't have any clear cut contenders anymore


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Chuck vs Rampage III, the second one wasn't really a fight and I'm sure there are many like me feeling a bit empty at the way II ended.

But hey, you can't go past a fight against Rua.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> No disrespect to Chuck he's still one of my favorite fighters of all time and pretty much got me instested in the sport meeting him back in 2001 at UFC 32. But I think he's one of the few fighters that hasn't evolved in the sport and his time is just coming to an end.
> 
> Can Chuck still fight? of coarse he can but will he dominate like he once did? I think that is a far cry from the truth. Personally I don't think moving to HW is a good idea for him, too many monsters in the divison with ko power and that has been his weakness as of late. I think he can remain in LHW divison and do well and even work his way back upto the top but like many fights all it takes is one punch or a split second wether people are calling you old/and should retire to champion and unstoppable.


KO power is a weakness of late...., any fighter worth his salt especially at the heavier weights e.g lhw has KO power, are you saying any lhw or Hw for that matter could have taken that full blown right from Evans?:confused03:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Chuck needs to win at least 3 fights now to get back into contention imo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Chuck needs to win at least 3 fights now to get back into contention imo.


What a long way to go unfortunately. MMA is a different beast. The title holders come and go like no tmr except if you're named Anderson Silva. I truthfully hope he wins forever. The ony undefeated fighter "in" the UFC.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Obviously I'm no doctor but I think Chuck is looking at a 3 month minimum medical suspension for that hard knockout that he suffered. That's before he can begin training. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure when you're out for that long you are looking at a fairly long recovery period.
I picked other as I doubt that he'll be ready to go for the NYE show.


----------



## SpiderRush (Apr 21, 2008)

I voted for Shogun. I was really looking forward to that in June. Both are coming off losses so it makes sense. Only other person I can think of would be Rampage. Not really that interested in seeing that though. We all know what happened the last two times.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to see Wandy PT2 I still cant believe those two went to a decision last time.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I hate to say it but I think it's time for Chuck to retire, he's lost 3 of his last 4 fights, twice by knockout in devastating fashion.

MMA has developed beyond what Chuck has to offer, everyone has the book on Chuck Liddell, as I said before the fight he has a very 1 dimensional fighting style, stay on his feet and look for a powerful straight right hand.

Today's top fighters all have decent stand up so Chuck can no longer capitalise on people panicing and trying to take him down.

Lets face it people, Chuck faced a guy who is an absolute perfect match up for him and he got savagely KO'd. What other top guys could he beat?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Grotty said:


> KO power is a weakness of late...., any fighter worth his salt especially at the heavier weights e.g lhw has KO power, are you saying any lhw or Hw for that matter could have taken that full blown right from Evans?:confused03:


That's true, it's not his chin that was his weakness on the black guy KOs, it was the ridiculous way he holds his hands down.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

The only reason I don't think it will be Shogun is while the hardcore MMA fans know him, the average UFC fan does not. If anything, he's just the guy that lost to Forrest. I don't think the UFC wants that kind of fight on NYE. Also, it's a very tough comeback for Shogun to have to fight Chuck after such a long layoff so I don't know if he would take that fight.

BTW I don't think the UFC wants Machida or Jardine to face Liddell either, since both fights have a good chance of going to a decision. Again, for a NYE fight, I think they want an exciting fight that will end in KO. Chances are slim of that happening if it's Machida or Jardine.

BTW, let's stop the knee jerk retirement talk. Chuck is still a dangerous LHW fighter. People were declaring Wanderlei's career as over, but he KOs Jardine and he's suddenly a contender again? As soon as Chuck KOs his next opponent, all this retirement talk will look silly.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Liddell is not broken down or drastically slower. His problems are not physical but fundamental, if that makes sense. Chuck can't win coming forward and he's been beaten soundly by counter boxing against Rampage and Rashad.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I think any of them would defeat him as of now. Give him someone that he could have a chance against to build his confidence back up maybe Houston or James Irvin.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i think he should have a last try at HW and see how it goes against some slower opponents. its apparenty that there is a style change in the mma world today and i think the UFC hw division is the only division that somewhat remaines untouched by this . YET


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Grotty said:


> KO power is a weakness of late...., any fighter worth his salt especially at the heavier weights e.g lhw has KO power, are you saying any lhw or Hw for that matter could have taken that full blown right from Evans?:confused03:


I was simply saying that moving up in weight wouldn't be a good idea where the guys hit a ton harder than at LHW division. Nothing tricky about what I said, and I don't know people have different chins when it comes to shots so I won't speculate whether rashad's shot can knock any person out, it can't be proven or disproven. Also 60-80lbs is quite a weight advantage.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Id love to see Chuck fight one more time, win in devastating fashion and then call it a day. I still have a bad taste in my mouth after watching Evans KO my all time fav fighter.


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

*Liddell vs Jardine 2*

Should Jardine retire? He was cracked by Alexander and Wandi and dropped like a rock.

I'd like to see a Jardine vs Liddell 2. Maybe Chuck will keep his hands up next time...It would be a good fight to watch.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Despite his loss to Evans, Chuck is still a huge draw so I expect the UFC to still include him on the NYE show. Remember even after his loss to Jardine, Chuck still got that big fight against Wanderlei.
> 
> So who do you think Chuck should fight on NYE?
> 
> Since it has to be a big fight, I think it has to be either Anderson Silva, Rampage, or Wanderlei.


the possibility of him fighting Anderson Silva has been discussed. I concluded that the only way it would happen is if he lost to Rashad. That's my call on his next match.


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

The crushed-ice man should retire. :thumb03:


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the writting is on the wall for Chuck: 

Either A) rework the lifesyle and training to make MMA the only purpoe for gettin up in the morning. 

Or B) Enjoy a Tank Abbot-esque twilight of his career.

For some reason, call me crazy... I just don't see Chuck retiring of his own will ay time soon.

If he choses option A, I still think he should take an easy mid card fight next.


----------



## Couddell (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't even think he desverves any of those fights.. 

I don't think Chuck is really 100% there anymore.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Lusi said:


> The crushed-ice man should retire. :thumb03:


People like you are the sole reason why tons of us dont post on this forum anymore. 

you sir have no right to ever be on a mmaforum site or even be allowed to own a computer just so no one has to ever read your post..Ever.

heck even sherdog is to good for most the people in this thread. 

I thought after reading some of the very nice and thought out post that the forum's Evan Tanner Thread could have been what it once was again. but alas no it is still filled with idiots that post the same things after ever fight in the same threads. ooh he should retire he lost ooooh..this guy won lets all jump on his nuts and say he is the best p4p ...ect...Man shut up

stop posting on the forum and go play with your tinker toys and your barbie dolls


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Whoever. Where-ever. Whenever.

War Chuck.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Chuck and Rashad threw at the same time. Rashad got there faster. It happens in MMA. Nothing else in that fight says that Chuck should retire. Chuck was winning up until Rashad dropped that brickhouse on Chucks chin. Chuck should still compete. I think he'll surprise some of the critics.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

M_D said:


> People like you are the sole reason why tons of us dont post on this forum anymore.
> 
> you sir have no right to ever be on a mmaforum site or even be allowed to own a computer just so no one has to ever read your post..Ever.
> 
> ...


I just wanna quote this. makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.

+1 btw


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Anderson Silva

coz Chuck said he'd be 'too big' for him and if he gets knocked out again by sum1 else it will probly never happen


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> Whoever. Where-ever. Whenever.
> 
> War Chuck.


Fuckin right


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> I was simply saying that moving up in weight wouldn't be a good idea where the guys hit a ton harder than at LHW division. Nothing tricky about what I said, and I don't know people have different chins when it comes to shots so I won't speculate whether rashad's shot can knock any person out, it can't be proven or disproven. Also 60-80lbs is quite a weight advantage.


Firstly Evans shot would have KOd any fighter it was a full blown overhand right with hip rotation basically the works, wether he got hit by Evans at 205 or would get hit by a full blown decent heavyweight an iron chin would not have saved him.
60-80lbs would be an advantage in striking obviously if used properly, however even if your a monster e.g Lesnar it doesnt mean your true physical strength/weight actually translates into "strike power"its as simple as that.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Like Damone already said Chuck doesn't need to just because he lost to Rashad, he is really underrated on this board, heck I think the only other people besides Damone and I that I can think of that root for him is brownpimp88 and Spoken812. Also almost every fighter has rough times at some point in their career. I wouldn't be surprised if they did a Chuck/Wandy rematch since they wanted to do one right after the first time they fought.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Like Damone already said Chuck doesn't need to just because he lost to Rashad, he is really underrated on this board, heck I think the only other people besides Damone and I that I can think of that root for him is brownpimp88 and Spoken812. Also almost every fighter has rough times at some point in their career. I wouldn't be surprised if they did a Chuck/Wandy rematch since they wanted to do one right after the first time they fought.


it would be a dangerous loss for 2 superstars. I doubt the UFC would schedule that one.

Rashad's striking looked far better than it has in the past and he had a good coach who gave him great advise on how to knock chuck out. Chuck didn't look bad in this fight Rashad looked good.

Please note I still hate the style of rashad evans.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

69nites said:


> it would be a dangerous loss for 2 superstars. I doubt the UFC would schedule that one.


The great thing about the UFC is they don't "protect" fighters like they do in boxing by giving guys easy fights. UFC wouldn't make the GSP/BJ Penn fight if they wanted to protect two of their big stars. If they can make a huge fight which will garner attention, I gotta believe the UFC would do it. 

Chuck already recently lost to Rampage and Jardine going into the Evans fight, but he was as popular as ever. And even after this loss, Chuck will still be the most popular UFC fighter. A loss is not going to change that for either guy. I hope we'll see Chuck and Anderson fight one day as it'll be a great stand up fight.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Take it for what its worth but on Jim Rome he did a piece on Chuck getting KO'd by Evans and said the rumor is chucks next fight will be against Anderson Silva in an attempt at getting back in the mix


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

M_D said:


> People like you are the sole reason why tons of us dont post on this forum anymore.
> 
> you sir have no right to ever be on a mmaforum site or even be allowed to own a computer just so no one has to ever read your post..Ever.
> 
> ...


Hardly fair, given the original post asking us if we thought he should retire. Get over your billy badazz net persona. :confused03:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Lusi said:


> Hardly fair, given the original post asking us if we thought he should retire. Get over your billy badazz net persona. :confused03:


What? barbie did not want to play with you anymore? The Op was included in what I was talking about. But you sir were the main one, your post had no information as why you thought that way or why you thought he should retire. You are just a Idiot that I am surprised knew how to type the words in your post (maybe thats the reason it was so small.) 

Yes a majority of the people on this forum now are drones that will post the same threads after every PPV. Heck We used to to get together and write out threads that we knew were going to be posted after the PPV and every time...Yep you guessed it they were all posted and the same idiots with different names will be coming on the forum saying that So and So should Retire, and that So and so is the best p4p fighter. 

Yes you are a troll even though you dont even know it(or maybe you do) You and people like you are like cock roaches that destroyed one of thee best forums on the web and def. the best about MMA.

Turn off your computer go over to your mom and if you dont live with her drive over to her house and smack her for raising a idiot. Then Sell your computer and go buy some books about MMA and a dictionary so you can understand the words over one syllable. After that maybe just maybe you will be good enough for a MMA forum like Sherdog. 
________________________________________

No the Iceman should not retire, he got hit with a punch that if anyone would have got hit with would have been seeing birdies ling on their backs. he needs to go train and maybe find some different game plan or just do his old game plan but actually stick with it. there is still many dream match ups he can do. who cares if he does not win he is doing something he enjoy's doing. 

and seriously next time most of you think about posting just stop move your mouse to the start tab on the bottom left hand corner of your computer screen and then go to the red button that says Turn Off Computer. this does not just go for some of the people in this thread but a vast majority of the people that always find the need to post the same dribble after every PPV.

p.s. the people that this does not apply to (and you know you you are) I missed you all


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think it has been mentioned so I am going to mention it. What about a fight with Brandon Vera?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Idk if that would be quite as awesome as chuck v a. silva but it'd be very nice to see Chuck get a win next year. Does anyone know for sure about the 3 mo. medical suspension, was that confirmed?


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Idk if that would be quite as awesome as chuck v a. silva but it'd be very nice to see Chuck get a win next year. Does anyone know for sure about the 3 mo. medical suspension, was that confirmed?


I read on a web site that Chuck had a 60 day medical suspension which required an MRI. The site stated the 60 day suspension was normal for someone who had been knocked out.

I think it may have been Sherdog, but can't remember. It also had the payout totals of the fighters. Chuck took home 500K.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Idk if that would be quite as awesome as chuck v a. silva but it'd be very nice to see Chuck get a win next year. Does anyone know for sure about the 3 mo. medical suspension, was that confirmed?



As far as I know, Chuck's medical suspension is 60 days unless he gets clearance otherwise.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh pleeease let him get acting tips from Randy!! pleease!

Getting punched in the head by Rashad would still be worth $500K to me.


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

M_D said:


> What? barbie did not want to play with you anymore? The Op was included in what I was talking about. But you sir were the main one, your post had no information as why you thought that way or why you thought he should retire. You are just a Idiot that I am surprised knew how to type the words in your post (maybe thats the reason it was so small.)
> 
> Yes a majority of the people on this forum now are drones that will post the same threads after every PPV. Heck We used to to get together and write out threads that we knew were going to be posted after the PPV and every time...Yep you guessed it they were all posted and the same idiots with different names will be coming on the forum saying that So and So should Retire, and that So and so is the best p4p fighter.
> 
> ...


Yawn. When you learn a little grammar, punctuation, and capitalization, then we'll talk about who is an idiot. Hit the big red X in the top right corner of the window and go back to being the big man in your online video game guild. Your big-man-on-Internet rage is played out.


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Chuck is one dimensional and we should all know what eventually ends up happening to 1 dimensional fighters. When was the last time we saw Chuck throw a kick? He was a kickboxer, why doesn't he throw kicks anymore?


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Lurch said:


> Chuck is one dimensional and we should all know what eventually ends up happening to 1 dimensional fighters. When was the last time we saw Chuck throw a kick? He was a kickboxer, why doesn't he throw kicks anymore?



Traditionally he's had far more success with his hands alone, while kicking has never been a forefront tool of his, among other things. He was successful twice with head kicks against Babalu, but aside from that his forte is mainly that of finding his range and unloading inside the pocket.

He isn't one-dimensional, it's just a matter of us seldom witnessing his ground game attributed to his world-class defensive wrestling. His recent string of losses isn't so much of an indictment on his well-roundedness, which is irrelevant to begin with, but rather having lost spring and pop in his jab after being kicked perpetually by Jardine, and put on queer street twice given the circumstances.


----------



## Icy (Sep 11, 2008)

*wee*

yah know,I think chuck will make a comeback.if chuck upper cut evans 2 seconds before that huge right hand they prob both be out.its just youth.i say lucky punch,but it was one damn hell of a lucky punch.chuck will make a comeback look at randy couture he was knocked out by chuck to times.randy retired for a lil while he camed back and he raged becoming world heayweight champ.one thing though chuck definately needs to change his fighting styles.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Icy said:


> yah know,I think chuck will make a comeback.if chuck upper cut evans 2 seconds before that huge right hand they prob both be out.its just youth.i say lucky punch,but it was one damn hell of a lucky punch.chuck will make a comeback look at randy couture he was knocked out by chuck to times.randy retired for a lil while he camed back and he raged becoming world heayweight champ.one thing though chuck definately needs to change his fighting styles.


Try and rewatch round 2. It wasn't a lucky punch that came out of nowhere. Evans had Chuck's timing down. He was catching Chuck with rights AND lefts before the KO punch. 

Also Evans would not have been knocked out if he got hit first as the punch was off target from the moment Chuck threw it unless Chuck was aiming to hit him in the armpit area which is where it landed. A split second separated the punches, Chuck landing first would not have made a difference. Watch the slo-mo replay they showed after the fight if you don't see what I mean.

If you still think the outcome would have been different if Chuck landed first, watch the Rampage KO of Chuck. Chuck landed first in that exchange, but again it was a punch to the body so it didn't do much damage, Rampage landed his punch after that and the rest is history.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Lusi said:


> Yawn. When you learn a little grammar, punctuation, and capitalization, then we'll talk about who is an idiot. Hit the big red X in the top right corner of the window and go back to being the big man in your online video game guild. Your big-man-on-Internet rage is played out.


lol. I have done more for this forum then you will ever dream possible little man.


----------



## Lusi (Apr 22, 2007)

M_D said:


> lol. I have done more for this forum then you will ever dream possible little man.


You started the official hot girl thread? raise02:


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

e-thug said:


> Id love to see Chuck fight one more time, win in devastating fashion and then call it a day. I still have a bad taste in my mouth after watching Evans KO my all time fav fighter.



Sorry...evolution beat Chuck.

Chuck's a reflexive striker, he's not the smartest guy on the planet.

Unfortunately, it's a smart fighter's world now. That particularly excludes strikers like Chuck.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

He relies too much on that damn right hand. He needs to work other stuff like more kicks, a clinch (Muay Thai or Boxing), knees, elbows, and maybe even some ground-and-pound. Seriously this guy is on a slippery slope on becoming like Matt Hughes.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I want to see him retired so I voted Anderson.

But Shogun would be fun too.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

SILVA>ALL said:


> Sorry...evolution beat Chuck.
> 
> Chuck's a reflexive striker, he's not the smartest guy on the planet.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's a smart fighter's world now. That particularly excludes strikers like Chuck.



It has nothing to do with evolving, nor lacking well-roundedness. Chuck has only been knocked out once in his career, not included flash KO's where he's out for a half-second, and all of a sudden he needs to evolve? Get real. Chuck's always been synonymous for keeping his hands down by his waist, a terrible defensive method nonetheless, but he got away with it for years because he fought mostly grappling-oriented fighters with moderate striking, on most occurrences.

Rashad is predominately a wrestler, but is a neophyte in terms of technique. He has power and that much was proven against Chuck when he whipped out his right hand just that much quicker than Chuck's left uppercut. It isn't an indictment on Chuck, just a matter of having been caught in brutal fashion. The loss doesn't reflect his well-roundedness nor the mystical belief that he should evolve as a fighter.

I don't normally disagree with Iole, but he's far off the mark here with his theory of Chuck's recent slide.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, evolution beat Chuck Liddell? I could've sworn it was a better fighter that beat him.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anybody else noticed ever since his lost to Rampage everytime Chuck comes out Goldie and Rogan says "He has that look again" I just noticed it while watching Chuck and Rashad again.


----------



## juzmma (Sep 7, 2008)

im so sad i just want to see him keep winning till hes at least a senior citizen. oh and him and shogun would rock.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

let him fight rich franklin dont let anderson humiliate him in his last fight ive allways wanted to see rich franklin vs chuck i thought about it a few years ago and threw it away thinking it would never happend as they were both dominating there weight classes.

It would be a good fight both fighters have been owned a couple of times in the past year and a half and we can see just how good rich franklin is


----------

